

Zynga Accused of Ripping off Another Competitor's Game - ajhit406
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/30/zynga-accused-of-ripping-off-another-competitors-game/

======
ajhit406
I've only ever designed one casual game, but most of the award screens look
pretty similar in every app.

IMO this is just a lame attempt at gathering some press. Though, admittedly I
haven't (and most assuredly won't) play either of these games so I suppose my
opinion isn't authoritative.

